# new pics of tank and fish



## Cary Brown (Oct 1, 2010)

new pics

Tanks & Fish | Your free online photo album with MyAlbum.ca!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, beautiful green terror =) hope the angel's not in the tank with the oscar, LOL~ good lunch~


----------



## Cary Brown (Oct 1, 2010)

yes the angel is for now lookin for a new tank to seperate them so far the oscar is being good lol


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the green terror...nice set up....


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

heh good looking fish all those tetras will be lunch eventually if you don't move em


----------

